# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Abono 100% natural y barato

## agrohernestina

El sulfato de calcio o yeso agricola es un abono para emmienda caliza y tiene barios beneficios:
Regula el ph de el suelo,mejora la actividad microbiana,desplaza las sales etc. nosotros ofresemos este producto 100% natural sin quimicos para aplicacion directa al suelo de asimilacion inmediata bolsas de
polipropileno de 50 kg granulometria malla 60-100. 
los interesados llamar al:
tlf 01-5526470/2531113
nextel 829*7724
RPC 056-956725389Temas similares: COMO FABRICAR BIOL y ABONO ORGANICO FERMENTADO !!! VENTA DE GUANO DE INVERNA (Abono Organico) Artículo: Precio de harina de trigo es 22% más barato que el 2009 y no se justifica posible alza del pan Zeolita natural Con residuos convertidos en abono recuperan terrenos degradados por cultivos de coca en el VRAE

----------

